# Installed a Decibel Meter



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

$100.00 or so from Amazon.ca. Seems pretty accurate in terms of what I'd expect it to read for various levels of noise. Now when my wife yells at me to turn it down I can say "dear, it's barely as loud as traffic on the street". Yup, that will work out just fine. The LEDs are a true red, the camera just can't capture it.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Oh, it has a tripod thread on the back. That's how I'm using it with the Gorilla mount.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

IIRC, @LexxM3 was interested in this type of device in the past.

Found the thread:https://guitarscanada.com/index.php?threads/full-time-spl-meter.131209/

Found that you had posted in that thread a few days ago

Found my memory to be better than I had remembered.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

greco said:


> IIRC, @LexxM3 was interested in this type of device in the past.
> 
> Found the thread:https://guitarscanada.com/index.php?threads/full-time-spl-meter.131209/
> 
> ...


I tried to find that thread and couldn't. When I search on watched threads, I only get a list of the unread ones.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I use this search method quite often:








Go to search and click on the little blue triangle in a circle icon (bottom right). 
If you know you posted in a thread, it will show that.

It is also a very easy way to find your old threads.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

That’s awesome. Now someone post recommended levels for exposure. 

Don’t mess with this. 

Btw, get some etymotic baby blue Plugs for the wife. She’ll love them.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)




----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

sambonee said:


> That’s awesome. Now someone post recommended levels for exposure.
> 
> Don’t mess with this.
> 
> Btw, get some etymotic baby blue Plugs for the wife. She’ll love them.


Ha, she won't wear earplugs, messes with her ability to watch TV. I volunteered to buy her headphones. Nope.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Bernd Schneider?


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

You get too a certain age and your hearing starts to go so things have got to be turned up louder. And as you get older you try to recapture your youth....standing on the floor close to the stacks when Yes and other bandsplayed the Coliseum at the PNE grounds in Vancouver back in the late 60s and the 70s. Anyone remember a band called Dorian Gray? Go to have it cranked to 11. Don't need a meter to tell you if it's too loud and I no longer have to worry about a wife.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

1SweetRide said:


> View attachment 243992


What, no Harley 74 running straight pipes?


----------



## LexxM3 (Oct 12, 2009)

For others' reference, there are SW-525A and SW-525B submodels. Only difference is the storage and USB download capability in the 525B. 525A seems to still be available, otherwise the same, and cheaper than 525B:

SW-525A: US $53.57 30% OFF|SNDWAY Digital Sound level meter 30~130db noise db meter measuring large screen hanging type Noise Decibel Monitoring Testers-in Sound Level Meters from Tools on Aliexpress.com | Alibaba Group
SW-525B: US $77.02 25% OFF|SNDWAY SW 525B Digital Sound Level Meter 30 130dB Large Display USB Powered 9.6 Decibel Meter Sound Diagnostic tool-in Sound Level Meters from Tools on Aliexpress.com | Alibaba Group

Here is the comparison:










P.S. Turns out also currently available on amazon.ca per @1SweetRide's OP for 1-2 day delivery (basically same price for either, might as well buy the 525B):

SW-525A: Sound Level Meter Tester Wall Mounted Backlight LCD Display Noise Measuring Tester with Data Logger & Alarm: Amazon.ca: Home & Kitchen
SW-525B: Sound Level Meter Tester, Wall Mounted Digital Sound Meter with LCD Display Noise Meter Tester Measurement Range 30-130dB, Accuracy 1.5dB: Amazon.ca: Home & Kitchen


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I have a handheld one. Got it when one of the neighbours beside us started calling the bylaw officers on us. So we bought the meter. Whenever the bylaw officers come, we show them how loud we are and tell them we are within the limits. They couldn't argue with us coz they don't have a meter. LOL


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

That looks like the one they have in the back by the amps on That Pedal Show. From what I understand, the sensing mic capsule is in the unit.

Such units are also useful for workplaces, where dangerous noise levels can sneak up on you.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

So how many decibels should we avoid for long jams 30min+? 110?


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

sambonee said:


> So how many decibels should we avoid for long jams 30min+? 110?


Sound Levels: Safety Guideline for the Live Performance Industry in Ontario | Ontario Ministry of Labour


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

High sound pressure levels will cause damage.

Think of that level meter as a microphone. It will not give an accurate reading of what your ears are exposed to on top of the amp. 

A general rule of thumb, regardless of pressure source or size of room.... if you can’t have a conversation without raising your voice, the sound pressure level is too high.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Back in the mid-'80s, when digital audio started to become big, Julian Hirsch - one of the big names in audio/hi-fi at the time - had a piece in either _Stereo Review_ or _Audio_ magazine, in which he didn't exactly pooh-pooh the dynamic range presented by digital audio, but opined as to whether it was of any practical use. He noted that, in a great many listening environments, ambient/background noise was often in the 50-60db range. And with safe and comfortable listening SPLs at under 110db (and preferably under 100), having a 90db dynamic range in a piece of audio gear seemed kind of pointless.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

ronmac said:


> High sound pressure levels will cause damage.
> 
> Think of that level meter as a microphone. It will not give an accurate reading of what your ears are exposed to on top of the amp.
> 
> A general rule of thumb, regardless of pressure source or size of room.... if you can’t have a conversation without raising your voice, the sound pressure level is too high.


I've attended multiple Hard Rock/Metal concerts and played at very high volumes for years. It's never bothered me but the sound pressure level at my Italian inlaws place when they're all nattering at the same time is well beyond your stated threshold. I'm going to put in a formal complaint!


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

Dorian2 said:


> I've attended multiple Hard Rock/Metal concerts and played at very high volumes for years. It's never bothered me but the sound pressure level at my Italian inlaws place when they're all nattering at the same time is well beyond your stated threshold. I'm going to put in a formal complaint!


Can’t help you with the in-laws...

Remember, damage is cumulative and often non-reversible. Add the arrogance of youth to the normal aging process and there is a predictable outcome.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Dorian2 said:


> I've attended multiple Hard Rock/Metal concerts and played at very high volumes for years. It's never bothered me but the sound pressure level at my Italian inlaws place when they're all nattering at the same time is well beyond your stated threshold. I'm going to put in a formal complaint!


Bring along one of the meters and point to it every time it gets too loud. You might not be offered dessert though.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

ronmac said:


> Can’t help you with the in-laws...
> 
> Remember, damage is cumulative and often non-reversible. Add the arrogance of youth to the normal aging process and there is a predictable outcome.


Speak up sonny, I can't hear you.....then get out of my yard dagnabit.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2019)

I just ordered this unit from Aliexpress. It was about $105 CAD shipped. If I don't get dinged for the taxes at the border it should be comparable to the Amazon.ca prices. This unit comes with a microphone on a 9' cord. This way I can put the unit in my view, and have the mic near my ears, so I will get a reading at my head. It has the plug port at the side instead of the bottom, which I think is more functional. It looks to have some sort of pressboard material for the sides, which is a bit cheaper than the other brand with all plastic, but I am not too worried about it.

Link: US $81.74 33% OFF|Wall hanging Digital Sound Level Meter 30~130dB Digital Decibel Meter noise measurement for Bar Indoor/office/home/hotel-in Sound Level Meters from Tools on Aliexpress.com | Alibaba Group


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

I just use my wife as my sound measurement tool. If it's too loud, I turn it down.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Dorian2 said:


> I just use my wife as my sound measurement tool. If it's too loud, I turn it down.


That doesn't work for me. If she can hear it, it's too loud.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Player99 said:


> I just ordered this unit from Aliexpress. It was about $105 CAD shipped. If I don't get dinged for the taxes at the border it should be comparable to the Amazon.ca prices. This unit comes with a microphone on a 9' cord. This way I can put the unit in my view, and have the mic near my ears, so I will get a reading at my head. It has the plug port at the side instead of the bottom, which I think is more functional. It looks to have some sort of pressboard material for the sides, which is a bit cheaper than the other brand with all plastic, but I am not too worried about it.
> 
> Link: US $81.74 33% OFF|Wall hanging Digital Sound Level Meter 30~130dB Digital Decibel Meter noise measurement for Bar Indoor/office/home/hotel-in Sound Level Meters from Tools on Aliexpress.com | Alibaba Group


I like it. Mine has the power switch on the bottom which is a pain unless it's wall mounted. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2019)

1SweetRide said:


> I like it. Mine has the power switch on the bottom which is a pain unless it's wall mounted. Let us know how it goes.


Coming from China, it will take a month or so...


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

Be interested to see how accurate some of the phone apps are compared to these.


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2019)

fretzel said:


> Be interested to see how accurate some of the phone apps are compared to these.


How are they calibrated?


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

fretzel said:


> Be interested to see how accurate some of the phone apps are compared to these.


The one I use is pretty close. It's called dB Meter. The icon looks like this.


----------

